# canalope haze x columbian gold



## jungle (Mar 5, 2011)

I have these two on order. The cannalope are reg. seeds, the columbian seeds are females. It makes me think what these two strains might be like if bred some how together. I have some Chocolope seeds that I plan to grow someday. It's chocolate tai x cannalope haze. From what I studied it's supose to be good. 
My first question is, does anyone know if columbian gold by world seeds would have an inferior plant when not grown in it's local climate and soil. 
My second question is I've never bred  marijuana strains before and I was wondering if I get some male pollen and bred a female columbian gold with a male cannalope what that might be like. Sounds like a good combo to me, anyone have any thoughts or comments?


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2011)

.....


			
				jungle said:
			
		

> I have these two on order. The cannalope are reg. seeds, the columbian seeds are females. It makes me think what these two strains might be like if bred some how together. I have some Chocolope seeds that I plan to grow someday. It's chocolate tai x cannalope haze. From what I studied it's supose to be good.
> My first question is, does anyone know if columbian gold by world seeds would have an inferior plant when not grown in it's local climate and soil.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28830 <--
> 
> ...


----------



## jungle (Mar 5, 2011)

ok I think I'll save some pollen, from the cannalope, they say its a good breeding strain. I dought if I have the desire and means to really get profesional about it. I'm going to have to put my grow away for the summer,  and then next time i set up I'll try crossing these two and see what happens and go from there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BurnCycle (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you say the Columbian seeds are feminized?

I would not recommend you use feminized parents for breeding.


----------



## jungle (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi yes the seeds are feminum.  I'll scratch the idea. Just thought i'd like some cannalope with some gold color..... I'm not really set up for breeding. Theres already many strains and professionals breed them. I'll keep enjoying the fruits of their labors. tks


----------



## Thailord (Mar 6, 2011)

In my experiences most land race Columbians are equatorial sativas, which take forever to flower.  Reading WOS's description of their Columbian lead me to believe it is not a pure Columbian, rather a hybrid.  I have grown several Columbian land races over the yrs and almost always they are extremely long flowering strains: 16-18 wks.  Same with Thai, which can often go into 20+ wks.  

If any Haze is in the actual lineages of the Cannalope Haze, you would be merely passing a more equatorial genotype back into the strain for true Haze strains have Columbian in the lineage, not to mention are very equatorial in growth.  

I think you would be better serving if you crossed the Cannalope Haze with your Chocolope.  Then you would be possibly opening up some very nice traits from the variance which may occur from this cross.  You could open a whole new phenotype depending on your environment and the selections used as parents. 

I have seen some decent work using fem lines, as well as clone only, however, I agree more w/ BurnCycle due to how most fem seeds are produced.  IMHO, fem seeds have their place, but not in breeding for they were produced using a process which can create traits we often work to breed out.  Few fem seeds hermie if grown properly, however, we have taken out half the chromosomes to prevent reproduction which could hinder any evolution of the strain we are trying to improve upon.


----------



## jungle (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds good. I have 3 regular seeds of chocolope, and the Cannalope are regular seeds. I think the columbian I purchased said about 10 to 11 weeks to flower.  Basically I purchased the columbian for some one else who remembers the gold from back when. and the cannalope for me. But I just had this idea of possibly breeeding the two strains. I'll keep any pollen from the two dna strains for possible future project. After posting I realized how much I like these two strains together much better as well. They have smell, flavor, potency, yield, short flowering, I believe the chocolope has a tripier high, where the Cannalope has more of an intro spective creative, social high yet trippy in that the high flucuates and changes as well just a little different. I think when the right time comes I'd be highly interested in breeding them to see what they can do together. Thanks Thailord and others. Think I found my first breedeing project if the time comes. One more thought.Was thinking about dark star by th seeds. free one. Purple haze X mazar shari might go good with one of the two dna lopes. sounds yummy.


----------



## jungle (Mar 12, 2011)

Thailord I was looking up cannalope haze and one place called *Azarius  Smart and headshop   described cannolope haze as haze bro. bagseed x Mexican bagseed.....Is there anything to this? These two  strains are supose to be from bagseed? I'm wondering why they want to say its bagseed.  I know theres a strain popular from a seed left from a bag of weed left over from a gratefull dead concert, (Chemdog) or somethiung like that.  Care to elaborate?*
Other wise they say its haze brothers and  mohaocan mexican ( dnas) discription. It seems to me that Azarius wouldn't sale as many seeds with this discription. Do you know why they describe the two strains that make up this strain as bag seed? seems strange. sorry about the typos.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, there are a few very popular strains resulting from growing out bagseeds; Chemdawg is one, another is Cinderella 99, and Cafe Girl from Bros. Grimm.  In most cases w/ bagseeds, even from real good bud, the results all depend on the grower and how quickly they can dial in whatever strain(s) it was/is.

Haze Brothers is where the true Haze came from.  True Haze is not attractive, does not have much bag appeal, is not full of flavor.  It resembles leaves w/ strings of calyxes protruding out of the stems.  Although it is not an attractive nor flavorful strain, it is extremely potent w/ a strong Sativa racy high, almost psychedelic.  Tom Hill has a very true line Haze, and Ben at Sensi has a hybrid strain of Haze called Quaze which grows very much like true Haze.  So true Haze tends to grow very much like an equatorial land race.

The origins of Haze are kind of a mystery.  I'm sure some-one out there knows, but if you do not know or have spoken with one or both of the Haze Bros. one can never know.  I have heard Sam's version of the story, as well as an old Trinity Co. grower, which is similar to Sams.  My understandingions is that it is a cross of Columbian bought back from South America, Mexican bought back from costal regions of Mexico, and Thai which was found in a bag of Thai Stick.  This is the lineages as explained to me.

Michoacan, Oaxacan, and other native Mexican strains have since been hybridized to improve yields and shorten flowering time for the Cartels which profit from them.  

If I was to bet on which line is more realistic, it would be the Azarius version, however, both Don and Arron were very good growers & hobby breeders before moving to Amsterdam to pursue their interests in making a seed company.  So they may very well have a very true line of Haze as well, or possibly recreated one using the genetics they state in their description.

I think th eonly way you will know what comes out of this cross is just to do it, grow the offspring, and then you will know if you made a winner or just another avg hybrid of F1 genetics.  

I'm all for seeing growers go into to hobby breeding for it is what evolves the species of drug type cannabis.


----------



## jungle (Mar 12, 2011)

I had one cannalope haze plant that I grew from a free seed I gotton from amsterdam seeds. My very first order for seeds. I didn't know what it was but figured it out. Even though it's an older strain It has been my favorite of all strains so far. The plant i grew in my oppinion turned out great. And I liked the kind of high it gave. I bought some other seeds and never did get to grow those out and somebody else ended up with them. The people i helped set up a grow with was supose to compinsate me for helping them but i moved away and didn't see any results from my labors. I think cannalope haze is made from tai stick columbian and mexican like you said. I believe I will have some good seeds from dna genetics, and will have some kick *** weed again. To me it's hard to imagine that cannalope haze and chocolope need anything more done with them, but if crossing the two just for hobby sake ect....maybe something awsomer will come from it? I can find out I guess. thanks for the info again. I don't think the haze brothers are in buisness but for some reason I gravitate towards the stuff they  did or were doing. as far as I know. I think they had some good stuff going on.


----------

